

New Capcom game permanently changes after playing, to eliminate used-game sales - e1ven
http://dvice.com/archives/2011/06/capcom-tries-to.php?

======
chrislomax
Interesting way to annoy every gamer in the world, don't allow them to trade
games!

This is going way over the line I think. What if you genuinely wanted to reset
the game yourself and play it again? I hope other software companies don't
plan on following.

